# Wednesday surgery



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I'll be having my Gallbladder removed Wed Morning-Only one day in the Hospital .I'll be Back on Friday to Check on you Guys,,, IN the meantime Shoot"em Dead-







----------Skip*


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *I'll be having my Gallbladder removed Wed Morning-Only one day in the Hospital .I'll be Back on Friday to Check on you Guys,,, IN the mean time Shoot"em Dead-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prayin' for ya, buddy. Don't take any guff from those doctors!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Same here SB.. I hope it all goes well, and watch them nurses


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck SB., Cindy had hers taken out a few yrs. back, made it back home in time to have supper ready!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

God Bless SB.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll say a prayer for you Skip.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good Luck SB will be waiting your return. Easy on the nurses dont be offering no fur hats out while you on under the influence LOL .


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

THANKS FOR ALL THE WELL WISHES AND PRAYERS----I NEED TO BE AT THE HOSPITAL AT 5:45 am ONLY HOURS AWAY----I;LL BE BACK BY FRIDAY------------SKIP


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

May the knife not be rusty and your nurses all busty.....

These things and your speedy recovery I wish for you.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> May the knife not be rusty and your nurses all busty.....
> 
> These things and your speedy recovery I wish for you.


Nice Don...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish I could remember the entire poem it was hilarious as I recall.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He'll probably get a male nurse with man boobs. LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah..

Hey Skip did you end up with a male nurse with big ol knockers who wanted to give you a back rub ?

Don...see what you started ...lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wasn't me!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ooops, your right...sorry Skip !

Hey hope you enjoyed your stay...that is as much as you could.

After it is all done and over you will smile







)


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Well wishes SB hope everything went well.


----------

